# Softbox for Portraits and for Family shoots



## Rosy (Nov 14, 2012)

Hey there looking into my next investment - 

Can I get away with the purchase of one softbox and use for both individual and family portraits?

I have 2 speed lights.  I have shoot thru umbrellas, but felt a softbox can only add to the variation

Which are you using?


----------



## MLeeK (Nov 14, 2012)

I find with my huge softbox for portraits and families I need to have multiple heads in it when using speedlites. You have to remember that speedlites are small lights and not as powerful as a strobe. 
A moderate softbox with one speedlite works well for one to two people, but beyond that you'll want more heads in there. 
My 3x4 softbox is a minimum 2 head deal for me if I want it to be fully lit and I often use 4 in it. I have a smaller one. Maybe 2x3? I think? and I can easily use one head in there for most things. 
So... I'd probably stick around the 2x3 area for a starter-or add in more heads. 
I've found that you can pick up the old speedlite heads for next to nothing if you look for the ones nobody wants. Can't mount them on camera. Old flash guns with the handle are awesome and tend to put out a good bit of power. I probably have a dozen or more of them and less than $100 in the whole box.


----------



## tmjjk (Nov 14, 2012)

I am looking to set something up indoors too.  I am completely clueless about lighting and am having trouble knowing what to purchase.  When you figure it out Rosy please let me know what you go with.  And MLeek... do you know any links or where I could look to understand what you were explaining.  How do you know how many "heads" you will need?  And what type of bulbs?  I really am completely clueless... Should I start my own thread... sorry Rosy


----------



## MLeeK (Nov 14, 2012)

tmjjk said:


> I am looking to set something up indoors too.  I am completely clueless about lighting and am having trouble knowing what to purchase.  When you figure it out Rosy please let me know what you go with.  And MLeek... do you know any links or where I could look to understand what you were explaining.  How do you know how many "heads" you will need?  And what type of bulbs?  I really am completely clueless... Should I start my own thread... sorry Rosy



Flash heads-speedlites. 
It's a matter of how much light you need. Speedlites are small lights. MOre of them=more light.


----------



## Derrel (Nov 14, 2012)

Speedotron D402LV with 2 Brown Line Light Units Sync Cord Instruction Book | eBay

This power supply, the D402 LV (Low-Voltage triggering) can power up to four light heads, and is being sold with an ultra-compact MW3U umbrella-capable light head, the smaller one, and also an M90 head, the larger one with the 8.5 inch diameter reflector with the three, small modeling light bulbs.

If you want to shoot family portraiture, this is the most-reliable low-cost system: a D402 power pack, and two,or three,or four low-cost Brown Line flash heads. This same, basic pack and these same,basic flash heads have been made right here in the USA for over 30 years, almost unchanged over that time frame.


----------



## MLeeK (Nov 14, 2012)

Derrel said:


> Speedotron D402LV with 2 Brown Line Light Units Sync Cord Instruction Book | eBay
> 
> This power supply, the D402 LV (Low-Voltage triggering) can power up to four light heads, and is being sold with an ultra-compact MW3U umbrella-capable light head, the smaller one, and also an M90 head, the larger one with the 8.5 inch diameter reflector with the three, small modeling light bulbs.
> 
> If you want to shoot family portraiture, this is the most-reliable low-cost system: a D402 power pack, and two,or three,or four low-cost Brown Line flash heads. This same, basic pack and these same,basic flash heads have been made right here in the USA for over 30 years, almost unchanged over that time frame.


Somewhere back in time there is an excellent post where Derrel educated me on the brown line!!!


----------



## Derrel (Nov 14, 2012)

Here's an iPhone video i made in my "Kitchen Countertop Series", explaining low-cost Brown Line stuff.


----------

